# Okaloosa pier fishing report Aug 13



## rumblefish (Jul 13, 2008)

<DIV id=post_message_1497>Arrived at the pier around 4pm, noticed the surf and the wind was high/rough so I decided to do a recon on the fishing conditions before hauling out the tackle. Halfway out on the pier (trough), one guy was using a gotcha, catching 1-3lb spanish on every cast, watched for a few minutes and noticed about a 1.5 acre of spanish feeding on glass minnows, top water action, and countless skyrocket, yeah, a feeding frenzy!!! At that point, I headed back to the truck in a rush without running. The bite was on for 2hrs, the last 30 minutes Blues came in. I and others limited out, gavemy shareto a tourist. Gotchas was the lure of the day. Had a blast!!, can't wait for the next massacre.
Go got'em</DIV>


----------

